# Beretta 35



## corve47 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a two colours Beretta mod. 35 cal 7.65 mm dated 1949 (on left side near the grip) with white aluminium body.
Anybody knows if it is a special series or if it was destinated to a particular corp of the army?
Thanks 
corve47


----------

